# What can I put in my tank other than fish?



## jons4real

This may be a dumb question but what else can I put in my tank other than fish. I know about snails but what else? Is there some kind of fresh water lobster or shrimp? What about crayfish? Are these hard to care for?


----------



## Chillwill007

Shrimp are actually cool to have. I have 3 ghost shrimp which are only 33¢ because there considered feeders but they actual help clean up the tank. There other nicer ones like crystal red shrimp that are red and white striped, crystal black shrimp that are black and white striped. Even all blue ones and yellow ones. They cost more but are nicer. Here is Link to some pics of my ghost shrimp in my tank
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f40/cool-shrimp-shot-7699.html


----------



## Chillwill007

Here is a link to james0816 who is a member on here that is selling the crystal red and crystal black shrimp. Good price too I've seen them as high as $12 a piece. He's only selling them $50 for at least 10 or more shipped. that's only about $5 each shipped. And he is a good guy. I bought some java moss from him and he answered all my questions. I'm about to buy some java fern from him this week and hopefully some of his shrimp once I get my 40g running.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f35/fs-fish-shrimp-p-u-shipping-7434.html


----------



## jons4real

Thaniks for the info. I dont have my tnak all set up yet. I'm still getting everything together. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## jons4real

Can you answer a few questions for me? 
1)How big will shrimp get?
2)Will shrimp eat my plants?
3)Are shrimp aggressive towards other fish or shell fish like crawfish?
3)Do you have to feed them of do they just scavange for their food?

Thanks


----------



## Chillwill007

1) the shrimp I was taking about only get about 2 inches it so.
2) some one correct me if I'm wrong but they won't eat them but will actualy clean them. Especially java moss 
3) fish no. I have those 3 in a small 5g hex tank with 2 guppies and an otto. Like I said they are sold as feeders so I think they try to stay away from them for the most part.but I'm not to sure about crawfish. Can some one else chim in on this
4) I would say both. At 1st they just scavenged but after a couple days and once they got s lil bigger they started shooting right up to the top of the tank to eat right next the guppies. The bigger one actually will go right between the guppies like they're not even there. Was pretty fun to watch that's why I went and got a 3rd one.


----------



## intensejustin

Crawfish are opportunistic, if a fish gets by him, he'll try and snatch the fish up. Same thing with lobsters and crabs...

Shrimps the way to go! I have quite a few ghost shrimp myself!


----------



## Cole

I would go with shrimp as well. If you want something that is easy but still has a little color you could try red cherry shrimp. They're around $5 at the stores near me, but you can get them from forum members for about $1 each.

Don't forget that larger fish will eat shrimp though. If the shrimp fit in the fishes mouth, they'll be eaten.


----------

